

NASA Sysadmins Are Going to Reformat the Mars Rover - el_duderino
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2014/09/01/nasa-reimaging-opportunity-rover-on-mars/

======
valarauca1
Eh not really the most challenging technical thing Nasa has done.

They flashed, and re-programed the Voyager 2 space craft when part of its
central logic died. Yes part of its hardened Motorola 68000 died, and they
just recompiled their code so it wouldn't use that op code.

They also diagnosed this problem, and re-programmed the robot, with a bad
chip... While it was twice the distance from Earth then Pluto.

